# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software)  هذا التطبيق يتيح لك تثبيت تطبيقات وخدمات جوجل على هواتف Huawei و Honor

## mohamed73

كما يعلم الكثير منكم على الأرجح، فإن أحدث الهواتف الذكية من شركة  Huawei لا تأتي مع حزمة التطبيقات والخدمات التابعة لشركة جوجل، بما في ذلك  متجر Google Play Store نظرًا لوجود الشركة الصينية في قائمة الشركات  الممنوع على الشركات الأمريكية التعامل معها. هذا يمنع شركة Huawei من  التعامل مع جميع الشركات الأمريكية، بما في ذلك شركة جوجل، ومع ذلك، هناك  بعض الأخبار السارة على هذه الجبهة. 
 تتمثل هذه الأخبار السارة في وجود تطبيق جديد تم تطويره من قبل عضو في منتدى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يُدعى bender_007. هذا التطبيق يُدعى Googlefiber وما يفعله هو أنه يوفر  طريقة سريعة وسهلة لتثبيت تطبيقات جوجل على هواتف Huawei و Honor. على  الرغم من أنه كان من الممكن القيام بذلك في الماضي، إلا أن الطريقة  المستخدمة كانت طويلة ومملة إلى حد ما وتحتاج أساسًا نحو 20 إلى 30 دقيقة  لإعداد كل شيء وتشغيله. 
 في الغالب، يبدو أن تطبيق Googlefiber يتبع نفس الطريقة القديمة،  بإستثناء أن جميع العمليات موجودة في التطبيق نفسه ويسهل متابعتها. سيظل  الأمر بحاجة إلى بعض الوقت لإتمام عملية التثبيت بالكامل، ولكن يجب أن تكون  العملية شاملة وأكثر سلاسة. يجب أن نشير إلى أن شركة جوجل حذرت من تثبيت  تطبيقاتها على الأجهزة غير المصرح بها.
 قد يعني هذا أن بعض التطبيقات قد لا تعمل على النحو المنشود، لذلك قد  تختلف التجربة من مستخدم لآخر، ولكن إذا كنت تحب أجهزة Huawei ولكنك لا  تستطيع الإستغناء عن تطبيقات جوجل أو خدماتها، فربما يكون تطبيق  Googlefiber مناسبًا لك.

----------

